# For Sale... must see! GF



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, it is time to sell and start a new project.
It is a 2000 Nissan Maxima with less then 90,000 miles

Click on image below for slide show.












*Suspension: *
•	Eibach Springs (1.4 & 1.5 drop)
•	KYB AGX Adjustable Struts
•	Progress Rear Anti-Sway Bar
•	Front strut bar
•	Custom Neoprene bushings
•	Custom sub-frame connectors
*Wheels & Tires:*
•	5 Konig prophet 18 X 7.5 (even spare)
•	Dulop tires 225/40ZR18
*Brakes:*
•	300ZX 4 piston calipers (front)
•	Brembo 300zx drilled rotors (re-machined down to fit front)
•	Brembo drilled rotors (back)
•	Stainless steel brake lines (all 4)
•	Motul RBF600 High Performance Brake Fluid
*Engine & drive train:*
•	Stillen supercharger kit
•	Vortec v2-sc supercharger 2.6” pulley (14 psi)
•	Greddy front mount intercooler (30 X 12 X 4) (W X H X D) not including end caps
•	3” custom charge pipe painted body color
•	Unorthodox Racing Ultra SC crank pulley
•	Power Enterprise 510cc injectors
•	Walbro 255 high pressure fuel pump
•	K&N air filter 3.5” diameter x 9” tall
•	Custom cold air intake
•	Greddy blow off valve
•	Greddy emanage (blue)
•	J&S anti-knock computer
•	Dual stage water/alcohol injection
•	Amsoil engine oil
•	NRH custom auto transmission with posey gear box
•	2900 rpm torque converter
•	Amsoil transmission fluid
•	2 B&M coolers (11 x 8 x 1.5) 
*Exhaust:*
•	Cattman 2.5” catback system
•	Custom 3” headers
•	DMH performance 3” cut-out with boost switch (for open headers)
*Monitoring:*
•	Custom gauge pod over center dash
•	Greddy mechanical boost gauge
•	Greddy electronic fuel pressure gauge
•	Greddy electronic egt gauge
•	Innovative wide band gauge
*Paint & body:*
•	Custom fiberglass body kit (replacement front and back bumpers and side skirts
•	Sleds (steel rails along side of car frame for jacking points & scraping) (also part of the custom sub-frame connectors)
•	Custom welded hood (no fiberglass or bondo… all metal)
•	Custom trunk floor to fit full size spare
*Lights:*
•	Umnitza angel eyes
•	2003 HID maxima head lights (painted inside body color)
•	Fog lights (BMW M5 bi-direction Zenon headlight)
•	Side markers painted body color
•	Rewired side markers to work as turn signals
•	Rewired fog lights to stay on with high beams and with parking lights
*Car audio & video:*
•	Kenwood DDX 7017 touch screen dvd/nav/siruis/40 gig music keg
•	Custom dash kit with dash painted body color
•	7” separate in all 4 doors
•	Back-up camera
•	Front lip camera
•	Optima yellow top relocated to trunk
•	8 eight gage wire grounding kit
•	Dynomat
•	Rinoliner the entire trunk
*Interior:*
•	Custom black carpet
•	Custom mats
•	Custom gauge pod (center 3 gauges)
•	Custom gauge pod (right of instrument cluster)


Price is $22,000. This is a steal, considering how much money and time it will take to reproduce the same car.
I will try this for a little while then I will take the car apart and part it out. I would perfer to sell it complete as is.

Call: Gabriel 214-364-5440


----------



## maxima negro (May 30, 2007)

nice ride man ,cuanto quieres for that maxima is manual or auto send me a email to [email protected]


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Price is $22,000 and as it says in the diuscription it has a custom tranny guaranteed to 500hp


----------

